# Five brother question



## ALS9386 (Sep 30, 2013)

I just got back with five brothers. It has need a 2 years since I work for them. I remember them being pretty good. Just wondering if they are still ok or have they gone down hill????


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Have you tried the search function? The brother's, sister's, sibling's, etc. have been discussed extensively lately.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

a lot lately...and it may get worse as they start having legal woes...


----------



## ALS9386 (Sep 30, 2013)

What Legal woes??


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

It's worse than ever they are nutts.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

ALS9386 said:


> I just got back with five brothers. It has need a 2 years since I work for them. I remember them being pretty good. Just wondering if they are still ok or have they gone down hill????


Experiences may vary. I love them. They haven't banged me....Yet


----------



## Field Audit Services LLC (Mar 24, 2013)

Don't let them. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Do a search there are severl lawsuits and legal actions against them...


----------



## ctquietcorner (Jun 29, 2013)

5 losers have gone down hill and fast. Even if you can prove them wrong on something they don't want to hear it. Just waiting for the last few work orders to be paid and they will pay dearly for the bull**** they've done.


----------



## ALS9386 (Sep 30, 2013)

Ok thanks every one. But I need to know about crown field service
Llc


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

FiveBros is great. Read and comprehend the work order you should be fine. Need clarification? Send an email and make a phone call. That extra step will help. This industry is going downhill fast. That extra step will prevent you from losing money if you choose to keep doing this crap.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> FiveBros is great. Read and comprehend the work order you should be fine. Need clarification? Send an email and make a phone call. That extra step will help. This industry is going downhill fast. That extra step will prevent you from losing money if you choose to keep doing this crap.


Five Brothers Blows! I read and comprehend work orders just fine. They SUCK I'm not cleaning out maggot infested refrigerators for 100.00. When I refuse they reassign and try to back charge me. I'm not doing handrails for chimp change when I refuse they try to back charge me. I'm. It spending 3 hrs bidding out a final convey that another contractor has been servicing. When I refuse..... You get the point.


----------



## ctquietcorner (Jun 29, 2013)

thanohano44 said:


> FiveBros is great. Read and comprehend the work order you should be fine. Need clarification? Send an email and make a phone call. That extra step will help. This industry is going downhill fast. That extra step will prevent you from losing money if you choose to keep doing this crap.


 
Really? I can not tell you how many times I have sent e-mails and made calls for clarification on things and was still given the wrong information from the idiots that work for there. All the "We need a response" when the dam information was already put down on the PCR's and the correct photos were uploaded into the bids, but the lazy people there don't look at anything and want to blame you. Wait honey things will turn and you will see how they really work.

And they are currently 7WEEKS behind on getting the work orders submitted to the clients. How do I know? Because we just got an e-mail asking about bid pictures (which were submitted with the bid if they looked at anything) for a job done on 9-25-13. 

I honestly hope they screw up so bad that they lose all their clients.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

ctquietcorner said:


> Really? I can not tell you how many times I have sent e-mails and made calls for clarification on things and was still given the wrong information from the idiots that work for there. All the "We need a response" when the dam information was already put down on the PCR's and the correct photos were uploaded into the bids, but the lazy people there don't look at anything and want to blame you. Wait honey things will turn and you will see how they really work.
> 
> And they are currently 7WEEKS behind on getting the work orders submitted to the clients. How do I know? Because we just got an e-mail asking about bid pictures (which were submitted with the bid if they looked at anything) for a job done on 9-25-13.
> 
> I honestly hope they screw up so bad that they lose all their clients.


Sorry to hear. They treat me well.


----------



## ALS9386 (Sep 30, 2013)

Five brothers pay every 2 weeks right. So of I start tomorrow and get all my order in before the 14th I get paid next week right???


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Been a while since that first batch of orders, but it seems that they held back payment for a set period to begin with.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

ALS9386 said:


> Five brothers pay every 2 weeks right. So of I start tomorrow and get all my order in before the 14th I get paid next week right???


No that is not correct and why on earth would you work for them?

Do yourself a favor and have somebody kick you in the nutts repeatedly. You will get the same feeling as working for five brothers but you will make more money.


----------



## BigMonkey (Sep 16, 2012)

ALS9386 said:


> Five brothers pay every 2 weeks right. So of I start tomorrow and get all my order in before the 14th I get paid next week right???


They pay every 2 weeks, but it's on work you did 30 days ago.


----------



## K&L preservation (Oct 28, 2013)

ALS9386 said:


> Ok thanks every one. But I need to know about crown field service
> Llc


.. 


Run from any regional or national. They all play the same game, chargebacks, ajusting your bid, say you bid for 5oo they will ajust to you for $1oo. And bill the client for the 5oo and pocket 4oo while you the contractor shell out for fuel, equipment, and materials. Which usually leaves you losing while they always win, as long as people keep letting it happen. Some helpful advice I have seen on here. Find brokers in your area. Or investment groups. And you can usually gett better the hud prices. More like real life independent contractor market price.. JUST SAY NO!! Plz. Only took about 2 yrs for it to really go down hill with this industry.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

BigMonkey said:


> They pay every 2 weeks, but it's on work you did 30 days ago.


I was hosed the whole time then because we never got more than one check month.


----------



## Field Audit Services LLC (Mar 24, 2013)

Then you did only inspections as that is how they pay those. P&P is every 2 weeks.



BigMonkey said:


> They pay every 2 weeks, but it's on work you did 30 days ago.


Absolutely correct.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> I was hosed the whole time then because we never got more than one check month.


Nope. We did P&P grass cuts roof repairs all of it. 

Not once did we ever do an inspection.

I could be wron on the pay thing because I don't do our AR's or payroll but I recall their pay being once a month on like the 14th-20th?

Oh well I don't care anymore. We will definitely never work for those crooks again.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Nope. We did P&P grass cuts roof repairs all of it.
> 
> Not once did we ever do an inspection.
> 
> ...


Twice a month for PP and once a month for inspections.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> Twice a month for PP and once a month for inspections.


Yep, I just went thru some old receivables and that is about how they did it. Actually twice a month for the PP and another check every 6 weeks for oversights and shortages.


----------



## SteveR (Dec 2, 2013)

ALS9386 said:


> Ok thanks every one. But I need to know about crown field service
> Llc


I posted this in the past but I will re-post: 

Crown Field Services 894 wyckoff ave brooklyn ny 718-417-1975 www.crownfieldservices.net

Not sure about other companies that work for them but I have been with them for 2 years and never had an issue. They have allowables with no caps on all their orders for tarping, pumping, sump pumps, trees, locks, shrubs, trees, vines, debris and moving personals. 

Best of luck!

:thumbup:


----------

